# Street Fighter X Tekken



## Vega (Mar 4, 2012)

Comes out this Tuesday.  Who is getting it and what teams do you plan to use?

I plan to use various team combinations of Vega, Yoshimitsu, King, Poison, Bison, Heihachi, and Rolento.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2012)

i would use poison, lili, or juri. but i'm not getting that game.


----------



## triage (Mar 4, 2012)

steve fox/ibuki, abel/marduk prob


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2012)

We want Gon! We want Gon!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2012)

i don't want gon, so who the hell is this we you're talking about.
i want elena and maybe Q.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i don't want gon



Yes you do, shuttup.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2012)

i don't even know who the fuck that is.
and sides i want skullgirls much more, part of why i'm not getting sfxt, saving money for skullgirls :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ii want elena.


She's already in.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2012)

wasn't she only rumored to be in/not technically in and playable in the game?


----------



## triage (Mar 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> wasn't she only rumored to be in/not technically in and playable in the game?



she's in with the VITA edition with 11 other chars and DLC with the other systems (Â¢apcom)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2012)

o yay, a mother fucking vita which i don't have >.>
now if i get the 360 version i will be short 16 or so characters...... wow


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/3tff-aEthYk

it's marvel 3 allll over again


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2012)

the 12 umvc3 characters weren't dlc locked on teh disc that the 12 in sfxtekken are. but yea capcom is now just being annoying with this stuff. ofcourse it helps that i don't like the street fighter type stlye that sfxtekken does.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the 12 umvc3 characters weren't dlc locked on teh disc that the 12 in sfxtekken are. but yea capcom is now just being annoying with this stuff. ofcourse it helps that i don't like the street fighter type stlye that sfxtekken does.



Obviously, I was talking about Jill and Shuma-Gorath. 

Good god, spell check that shit.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2012)

major of english i am not, care of proper english, i do not. problem?
also those dlc characters means that my gaming club will likely not get the game.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 5, 2012)

I had reserved it but canceled. Decided to read reviews after its been out a while. I actually want TekkenxSF more.    I plan on using King, Lili, Cammy, Poison and Roger Jr or Dudley if they put into game. Gon would be funny to have on SFxT.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking about picking it up, I may wait a month or so.


----------



## Vega (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm renting it from Gamefly, so it would hurt me one bit if the game is bad.  It's a shame Lei Wulong and Bryan Fury are DLC though.  :c
Oh, look what I found.

[video]http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2012/mar/03/prologues-12-street-fighter-x-tekken-ps-vita-characters/[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 5, 2012)

when christie and elena come out i would use them, team capoeira. ofcourse i'm not sure how i would get the DLC......
also some of the backgrounds are really good.


----------



## triage (Mar 7, 2012)

well, I have my copy, my first impressions for playing for half an hour (my team right now is steve/abel):

-there's no real way to describe the gameplay other than "it's like SF, except not." 
-There's a sort of MVC-esque combo system: Connection Light -> Medium - > Fierce leads into a launcher automatically. It's pretty convenient.
-The speed of the game is faster than AE but slower than say, KOF or Capcom vs SNK.
-No character jumps out as particularly bad or particularly overpowered, though there are a couple (Rolento, Raven, Kazuya, Akuma, Hugo surprisingly) that will easily land in A or S tier when the time comes.
-actually, I take that back. Yoshimitsu is pretty much this game's Dan. 
-You can play without gems both online and offline, which helps because...
-They're making DLC gems that as a rule are stronger than the free gems. I'm not even making this shit up. Fucking crapcom. This and the DLC characters are the only massive blemishes right now.
-You'll probably have to do a lot of configuration with the controller if you're coming from SF or Tekken, because the controls/default inputs are different than both previous games.

I literally have nothing more to say than: "It's alright."


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 7, 2012)

hows the online? i heard really bad things about it.


----------



## triage (Mar 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> hows the online? i heard really bad things about it.



didn't have much time to play because i got school to fuck with too. i've got friday off, so i'll be playing online tomorrow.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 8, 2012)

also is it just me or does rolento have a fucking creeper stance? the way he stands on his tippy toes and leans foward. also i heard he's just safe as fuck on everything he does.


----------



## Lumpy (Mar 8, 2012)

aaaahhhhh noooooo


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;3mhrDyFEAgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=3mhrDyFEAgA[/video]
Desk why must you break everything? :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2012)

Fighting games are now dead


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 9, 2012)

skullgirls, pure legitimate no bullshit fighting game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2012)

But nobody cares about shitgirls


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 9, 2012)

What! Skullgirls looks awesome. Zombie Catgirl WOOT.SFxT online has long loading screens for replays and matches. Still havent gotten into a rank match nor started a Endless lobby but least I got achieve-o for making then leaving. Still....how can you show Cody and Guy in trailer yet they aren't in the game yet :/ I'm sticking with King but Secondary is still being decided but Poison, Cammy and Lili are  being cross examined o,.,o


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 9, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> But nobody cares about shitgirls


no one cares about your raging opinions that tend to have very little legitimacy behind them.

also cody and guy are two of the dl characters i think.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 10, 2012)

Yea but they shouldnt be since being in trailer. Should be in game already and adding 2 others to the 12 dlc characters coming to SFxT...damn capcom.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 15, 2012)

So seriously....who would get Sakura/Blanka DLC? Im only getting Dudley & Elena


----------



## triage (Mar 15, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> So seriously....who would get Sakura/Blanka DLC?



weeaboos and brazilians

ps kuro doesnt give a fuck about ankles
[video=youtube;EG2wvzyypvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG2wvzyypvU[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 15, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> So seriously....who would get Sakura/Blanka DLC?



People who play Skullgirls.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 15, 2012)

triage said:


> weeaboos and brazilians
> 
> ps kuro doesnt give a fuck about ankles
> [video=youtube;EG2wvzyypvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG2wvzyypvU[/video]


[video=youtube;Cz3a1ncx9PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Cz3a1ncx9PI[/video]
[video=youtube;iHLv6uqnYgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHLv6uqnYgw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
[video=youtube;R8aJgB2IJHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=R8aJgB2IJHM[/video]
infinites, infinites everywhere.

i would get christie and elena but for some reason the two poeple who use the exact same style are in different packs. ofcourse i would have to get the game first but i don't intend on doing that.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 16, 2012)

I dont see why they just dont do 4 chars per pack. Assuming Dudley/Elena's rivals are other dlc chars Lei/Chistie. It would be easier :/ but whatever, when they come out decisions will be made.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 16, 2012)

apearntly all 12 will come as a bundle for 20 dollars
also.....
[video=youtube;ZetrAYeFMq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZetrAYeFMq8&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
[video=youtube;5dGRUJ_x1oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5dGRUJ_x1oQ[/video]

more infinates! and the pacman one has to be the easiest i have ever seen in any game....


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> more infinates! and the pacman one has to be the easiest i have ever seen in any game....


[yt]bDGxChmOnYY[/yt]


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, I'm sure an update will fix that soon but I have high hopes for an upgraded Customization system that I read was being worked on.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 17, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]bDGxChmOnYY[/yt]


i saw jumping and throws in there, more than the pacman one :v


----------



## Seon (Mar 17, 2012)

So. Whoever wants to get their ass handed to them in this game, let me know. So I can do that. Thanks. 

XBL: Seon Panther


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 17, 2012)

wow you're a cocky mother fucker, sounds like fun. shame i don't have this game


----------



## Seon (Mar 17, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> wow you're a cocky mother fucker, sounds like fun. shame i don't have this game


Fact! With this game anyway. So many people playing it wrong. 

But yeah. I'd love to play anyone here, ya know? :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 18, 2012)

well you play any other fighting games? and how are poeple playing it wrong? they playing it too much like sf4?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2012)

SxT is pretty much SF4 for retards.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 18, 2012)

also those who have a big fashion sense.
dem gems :v


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 18, 2012)

I've seen so many team Kazuya/akuma teams but they are sucking. Many of them dont seem to know how to switch out or just switch out leaving them open lol. I disapprove Pandora system. Why does it time you out and even if your in a hypeer hat is going to kill you opponent and the pandora timer is done before cinematic finishes..you still lose. And they want you to do it 500 times for an achievement....I'd prefer getting all achievements achievement then 500 Pandora. GAH Stupid. Give me Tekken Tag 2 already Grrrrr....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also those who have a big fashion sense.
> dem gems :v



And footsies..


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 18, 2012)

after seeing R.mika for the first time i wonder why she isn't in sfxtekken.
how can you not like a character who comes in on a wrestling ring yelling "RAINBOW!!!"


----------



## Seon (Mar 18, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> And footsies..



Or dem mad jump in combos~



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> after seeing R.mika for the first time i wonder why she isn't in sfxtekken.
> how can you not like a character who comes in on a wrestling ring yelling "RAINBOW!!!"


 
We got enough bad grappler chars.  That's why.


And yes. Anyone playing this game like it is sf is playing it wrong.


----------



## triage (Mar 19, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> And footsies..




what footsies

SFxT thinks lp spam is a frame trap x:

Not my #1 fighting game (that's KoF) but i think i can mark it down as "decent timesink"


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 20, 2012)

R.Mika vs Poison


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 20, 2012)

poison and juri is what i would possibly use if i played the game.


----------



## triage (Mar 20, 2012)

poison is good
juri doesn't get played much but its like she has the feng shui engine on all the time


----------



## triage (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;5ReGglT6GPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ReGglT6GPY[/video]

sfxt is over everyone go home


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 20, 2012)

Scramble Mode Online rules lol


----------



## Vega (Mar 21, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> after seeing R.mika for the first time i wonder why she isn't in sfxtekken.
> how can you not like a character who comes in on a wrestling ring yelling "RAINBOW!!!"



But... she's in the game.








See?

If anyone wants to fight me on SFxT, add me.  My PSN is Keysueki_Wolf.
I also play SSFIV:AE, UMvC3, Uncharted 2, and Uncharted 3.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 21, 2012)

can kuma yell out "RAINBOW!"


----------



## Vega (Mar 21, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> can kuma yell out "RAINBOW!"



In bear language.  c:


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 21, 2012)

just not the same ;-;
sides team capoeria is all i would need if i ever got the game.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, Team Capoiera was what I wanted....now waiting longer for that to come true. Wonder if Elena will get a heal move.By the way, Kuma has much fun humping the floor. It's so hilarious.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;WAJUelWRWBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAJUelWRWBs&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
I have seen the future.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 22, 2012)

Wait, arent all these game issues happening to the PS3 version only cause the only issue I know is people with hacked 360's getting all the DLC characters and using them online. Kuro and Toro are modders btw....lol


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 22, 2012)

megaman is released and so are kuro and toro. The dlc characters are coming at a later time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 22, 2012)

BBaMM is dumb.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 22, 2012)

well with his ability to fly i'm sure he would have a much easier time at platformers than any other megaman :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 22, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well with his ability to fly i'm sure he would have a much easier time at platformers than any other megaman :v



Uh

X and Classic can fly aswell.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh
> 
> X and Classic can fly aswell.


I would've had a much easier time playing those games had I known that...


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 23, 2012)

I still gag when I hear megaman and fighting game together. >,.,


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 23, 2012)

well i guess that means umvc3 doesn't make you gag :v


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been using Kazuya and Heihachi for the most part, Kazuya is so solid with the target combos and Heihachi has an overhead smash that you can juggle with that opens up a lot of opportunity with him.  Currently D+ and trying for C.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 24, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well i guess that means umvc3 doesn't make you gag :v


Course it does, is why I stopped playing as Frank, why I hated playing as Zero and why I sort of liked and disliked Days of Future past.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 25, 2012)

snow leopard frank is all you EVER need. and he's amazing.
in other news there still seems to be a lot of timing out going on in this game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 25, 2012)

Fuck this game, Everyone should be playing Jackie Chan in Fists of Fire.


----------



## Seon (Mar 26, 2012)

Happy to own anyone on XBL or PSN~

Just let me know you want it. :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 26, 2012)

lol didn't you say that befo- holy fuck you're a leopard, awesome :3c


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 28, 2012)

Only Jackie Chan can play that, he the best.



Yes....timing out is really common. Why couldn't there be oo OR 120secs..seriously. Rushed game is rushed but I'm loving a lot of the characters alt costumes that are "supposed" to be free.


----------

